# Need to move to Malaysia



## moatazlashine (Apr 23, 2013)

Dear all,

My fiancee has been studying in Malaysia for 3 years and willing to proceed with the master there in Malaysia, she got work as a part timer and she is offered a permanent job at the same place she works after she finishes her master degree.

We are Egyptians and willing to move and live in Malaysia permanently. 

I've been looking and searching for jobs for me in order to move and live there, i'm a supply chain/purchasing professional with marketing experience as well. I'm 31 with 8 years professional experience in several industries with experience working abroad in African countries and i'm Arabic native speaker with fluent English as well.

What's the chances to get a job in Malaysia? Where should I focus? 

I really appreciate your help and thanks for your consideration.

Moataz


----------



## sevenearths (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Moatas,

Have you tried jobsdb.com I have found a lot of jobs for my industry there (IT). Maybe it will have the same number for your profession. - Robert


----------

